# Gigantic! *** new pics! ***



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I'm in the process of making Kiwi's new C&C cage and this thing will be HUGE!!!! 

Got the coroplast and cube sets over the weekend and have gotten most of the cubes together. Tonight, I'm cutting up the coroplast to make the bottom and loft "trays" but am already shocked at how big the whole contraption will be! The cubes panels are 14" by 14" and the cage is going to be 3 panels long by 2 panels width and 2 high. There is a loft of 2 by 2 panels (enclosed) that will have a dryer hose spiraled ladder.

It's funny cause I knew the dimensions before putting it together but guess I hadn't actually "pictured" how big it would end up! LOL My boyfriend's face when he saw the cage was priceless!!!! (a "you've got to be kidding me" look that lasted a loooong time! hahahaha) 

I'm hoping to have enough time to make the coroplast trays tonight and work out which panels I'll be using for access doors. While I wait for my liner purchase to come in, I'll use some cotton dishclothes to tide me over.

So I don't think we'll keep the cage in the living room as first planned, but we've already found another suitable area in the house that would be good for all. I can't wait to move Kiwi into her new digs, she'll have tons more space for her!

Her new bucket wheel is also almost finished, will be ready this week as well. I wish I could get an insight to what she'll be thinking when she gets an upgrade on everything! lol From woodchips to liners, from a fairly large tank to a huge cage with loft and a much better wheel to boot!

Ah, the fun of spoiling my little one! 

Will post pictures soon of Kiwi and the new gigantic cage.

Anny


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Gigantic!*

Sounds like you are having a great time. I can't wait till I have the room to build a hedgehog mansion. Right now we are living in a very small one bedroom apartment and if it weren't for Daddy's computer desk we would have much more room for a giant cage. :roll:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Gigantic!*

Sounds like it's going to be awesome!

Little Kiwi is going to be very spoiled!

I can't wait to see pic's of it.


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Gigantic!*

Well last night was the big night when I moved Kiwi into her new digs  Had received my order from Nancy for liners and other goodies and finally got the coroplast tray done for the first floor (I'm a big procrastinator for stuff like that lol)

Here are a couple pics that I snapped last night when Kiwi was checking out her new stuff and bigger place.

Here she is in the tray with new liners and accessories before I put it in the cage, she seemed to really like her new things and seems to have fallen in love with the hedgie bag. After sniffing around for a few minutes, she crawled in for a little break and stayed for a good half hour. I also found her sleeping in it this morning  


Here is the tray in the cube cage. It's hard to see the cage well in this pic but there is a 2 x 2 panel enclosed loft that will be finished shortly. It's currently enclosed with no access to it but that will be remedied soon with a coroplast tray and nice spiral dryer vent hose ramp. I also had liners made for the loft that will match the bottom stuff 


Note about the wheel: I know it's not the best kind for hedgies and this one will be gone within a day or two. Her new bucket wheel is almost finished and will replace this crappy one asap.

It was a blast watching her check everything out, she was running all over the place sniffing and exploring. I've never seen her so active before! I stayed up watching her for a bit and she was zipping around checking her hiding spaces, running in the wheel and stopping for a few bites of kibble now and then.

Best of all, I'm so happy to be rid of the messy wood chips!!!  The liners are so much prettier and I'm sure it's much cozier for Kiwi too.

Now my big debate is this: I'm pretty sure Kiwi's bucket wheel will fit on the first floor without bumping up against the top of the cage (if there was one) I figured I needed two panels high to accomodate the wheel hence why I made the loft.

If the wheel fits on one floor, I am so tempted to just make it two floors and start preparing the top level for a second hedgie!!! A very tempting idea


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Gigantic!*

What kind of wheel do you have in there, I couldn't see it in the pictures. If it is dangerous she might be better off with out a wheel until the bucket wheel is finished.

The cage looks really good and it seems like she'll have a great time in it.


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Gigantic!*

I've just fixed the pics, her wheel has a solid plastic running surface so no chances of a nail or toe getting caught. Just not the best wheel because of the side bars.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Gigantic!*

Her cage is awesome and so much room. What a spoiled little girl.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Gigantic!*



Anny said:


> I've just fixed the pics, her wheel has a solid plastic running surface so no chances of a nail or toe getting caught. Just not the best wheel because of the side bars.


Oh I see, it's probably fine for now then. I'll bet she's so excited to have a whole new place to explore and soon she'll have a new wheel too!


----------



## thelostsock (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Gigantic!*

I love you set up! I am very envious! I wish I could offer my hedgie that much living space. Perhaps someday when I am no longer a university student I could make a cage as nice as this one.

Good work!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Gigantic!*

Kiwi's new home looks Awesome!
I bet she feels like a little princess.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Gigantic!*

Wow, brilliant and what a size! Very jealous i don't have the room to make a cage that big. To be honest probably wouldn't have the talent either!


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

Here are some new pics of the cage. The loft was converted to a separate cage for Stella (2 x 2 panel for now, will upgrade to full size 2 x 3 panel in a couple weeks). Kiwi is on the bottom and finally got her new bucket wheel which she promptly made use of 

Stella is out nibbling on kibble and that's my dog Lilo (pekingese girl) who is enamored with the hedgies!

* I use higher coroplast sides for Stella, I just took them out for the pics.



Here is Kiwi caught romping in her litter tray, she does this every time I change her litter and it's fresh. Can't get my pics to show up properly... See link

http://yfrog.com/9fdscn0399j

If I am lucky and they get along, I will connect their cages via ramps on the outside, I'll see in time though and get Stella settled in first


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

The cages look awsome and you are so luck to be able to have to little spiky babies now. 

Just out of curiosity, how do you access the bottom cage for cleaning and such? Just through the front or is there a way to take the top cage off to clean through the top?


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

I made two doors to be able to slide the coroplast trays out. It's hard to make them out on the pic but they're on the side (you can see blue plastic rods holding the panels together with zip ties) they swing up and are closed to the side panels with clips when down like on the pic.


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks great! Your girls are very lucky.  What is that food/water holder that you have? It looks neat, I've never seen one before!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Your girls are both adorable. And their house is so so sweet and well thought out. Its so nice to see hedgies so loved and cared for!!!


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

Free2Dream said:


> Looks great! Your girls are very lucky.  What is that food/water holder that you have? It looks neat, I've never seen one before!


These food dishes I found at the pet store, they are Habitrail brand so I'm sure they can be found easily  I love green and the shape of the dishes. They aren't heavy and not too easily flipped over as they have a larger base.

The only time I've found one displaced was when my Kiwi finished her whole dish of kibble one night and I found it upside down in the morning lol! She eats like a pig and I now make sure her bowl is very full before going to sleep at night.


----------

